

Google.com/killer-robots.txt - config_yml
https://www.google.com/killer-robots.txt

======
pajju
__For those who missed this story __:

Its the 20 year anniversary of the robots.txt file.

The new Google Easter Egg robots.txt was uploaded recently, on the anniversary
of the Robots.txt file.

You can access the new Robots file at google.com/killer-robots.txt.

The new File Reads as:

User-Agent: T-1000

User-Agent: T-800

Disallow: /+LarryPage

Disallow: /+SergeyBrin

 __T-1000 and T-800 are the different versions of Terminators for the movie
series, The Terminator. Here its telling these two killer robots to not kill
the Google founders, Larry Page and Sergey Brin. Pun Intended.

Now Larry & Sergey are safe enough.

~~~
wetmore
There's more to it. At Google I/O a protestor interrupted a presentation to
yell that Google made killer robots. There have been a lot of jokes internally
about it. This is probably playing on that as well.

------
sschueller
Funny but also a bit scary to think that Google now owns some of the most
advanced 'killer' robots. Is Google going to continue providing robots to the
DoD or are they going to let those contracts expire?

There was even a protester at Google I/O.

Petman[1] vs. T-800[2]

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFrjrgBV8K0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFrjrgBV8K0)
[2]
[http://www.cinemaquette.com/sites/default/files/image_galler...](http://www.cinemaquette.com/sites/default/files/image_gallery/cinemaquette_maquette_t800_6.jpg)

~~~
jimmaswell
Sending robots into combat is better than sending humans I suppose

~~~
tokenizerrr
Only for the country employing them... What if the Americans will have
"freedom robots" who will "liberate" those poor middle eastern countries, who
will never be able to afford something like that? Will there still be a reason
to back down when there are no American soldier's lifes at stake?

~~~
sp332
_Only for the country employing them..._

That still counts.

 _Will there still be a reason to back down when there are no American
soldiers ' lives at stake?_

Yes. It's not like the Americans' decision-makers' lives have been on the line
in this war anyway.

~~~
tokenizerrr
> It's not like the Americans' decision-makers' lives have been on the line in
> this war anyway.

Right, they're not. They do still have to convince their people and the
families of their soldiers that it wasn't an absolute waste of life to send
the soldiers into death. There will be no such concerns with robots, because
hey, who cares? It's just a small % of funding.

------
jay_i_palotes
Funny that they're among the closest to create Skynet:

«sorry, we were just creating a ads targeting system, but we screwed an if
condition...»

Or did they already do it, and they're saving their asses?

------
MattBearman
Am I going nuts, or was this on the front page of HN only a couple of days
ago?

~~~
beltex
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7979909](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7979909)

~~~
chton
Maybe it would be a good idea for HN to chop off the protocol when comparing
to old posts?

~~~
beltex
[https://github.com/HackerNews/HN/issues/84](https://github.com/HackerNews/HN/issues/84)

~~~
chton
Ah. Those are good reasons not do it, but maybe a middle ground that a warning
could be shown? Duplicate posts like this are usually a simple case of not
knowing it has been said before, so a warning would be enough to nip it in the
bud. Ohwell, not really the correct thread for these thoughts :)

------
Kliment
There's Google being evil again! Why not disallow * and be done with it?

~~~
kozhevnikov
This wildcard would match other killer robots, possibly those with no
disallows at all.

------
billiumx
No love for +EricSchmidt?

------
malteo

      Google is built by a large team of engineers, designers, researchers, robots, and
      others in many different sites across the globe. It is updated continuously,
      and built with more tools and technologies than we can shake a stick at. If
      you'd like to help us out, see google.com/careers.
    

[https://www.google.com/humans.txt](https://www.google.com/humans.txt)

------
tete
According to a friend there was someone at the Keynote of Google I/O shouting
about how Google builds killer robots. This seems to be the response.

------
gaborcselle
I wonder how long this has been there.

~~~
chton
Last-Modified: Tue, 01 Jul 2014 22:03:05 GMT according to the headers. It
probably hasn't been up for much longer than that, or it would have been found
already.

